# Superbowl Fatties - First attempt!



## metcalf (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is a view of my first attempt of a fattie.  Can't wait to try them out.  Planning to roll in bread dough once they are done on the BGE.  It just finished snowing here about 8".  Who cares it's Superbowl time so scooped a path to the the grill and we are ON.  Wind still blowing pretty good.  Oh well   :)













fattie 2.jpg



__ metcalf
__ Feb 1, 2015


















Fattie.jpg



__ metcalf
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## gunkle (Feb 1, 2015)

Yum. Whats inside?


----------



## metcalf (Feb 1, 2015)

One is only provolone and cheddar cheese with some Hinze 57 and seasoning.  The other has the works.  provolone cheese, onion, green pepper and mushrooms.  Wife wanted the basic one but she will love mine guaranteed!  :)


----------



## metcalf (Feb 1, 2015)

The fatties are finished on the BGE.  Now time for the oven!













fatties3.jpg



__ metcalf
__ Feb 1, 2015


















fatties4.jpg



__ metcalf
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## metcalf (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is the finished product!   Very good!













fattie final.jpg



__ metcalf
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## gunkle (Feb 1, 2015)

Good job.  Looks yummy


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2015)

MC, nice touch with the dough, they look delicious !


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rogan (May 8, 2015)

I like the bread dough idea. Home made dough, or store bought? Curious to know.


----------



## puckhed33 (May 11, 2015)

It's a fattie Wellington! Looks great


----------



## billyj571 (Jun 9, 2015)

awesome looking


----------

